# DM (drogeriemarkt) - German drugstore cosmetics



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried searching for DM on the forum, but didn't find anything, so I got some help from Susanne (tnx), and here is a new thread.





  	Here is where DM stores exist







  	I really love Balea products, i loooove their super yummy smelling bath gels, and body creams.
  	Also their face products (day/night creams, face wash...)

  	Oh, yes, i love alverde cosmetics too, their mineral foundation, lipsticks, eyeliners...

  	I also love that they always have some coupons and discounts, so that's a great thing too about them.

  	So, what are your favorite products they carry?


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 23, 2010)

I LOVE DM  Although they're starting to get a bit pricey... Balea stuff is great, love their shampoos, body lotions, soaps and especially things for house cleaning lol  I didn't try Alverde make up but I hear it's pretty good. What bugs me is that they either don't have samples for every product or women just don't notice samples and rather try out new products! Which leaves their stand looking like after a hurricaine. Yuck.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2010)

My favourite product is definitely the Balea Q10 handcream. I have three of it in daily use I guess, at home, at school, in my purse....

  	Their body products are awesome as well: bath and showers gels, body lotions. And really inexpensive!

  	Here you have an overview over the brand Balea and other brands by dm:

http://dm-drogeriemarkt.de/dmDHomep...alit_C3_A4tsmarken_20auf_20einen_20Blick.html


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in love with most of their products.

  	My favorites in the past few months are
  	- Alverede liquid foundation and rock foundation (i love that the have pale colors, not orange, or yellow)
  	- Balea shower gels and body lotions
  	- Balea anti frizz spray
  	- Hand creams, as Susanne, i love the q10, and the camomile ones
  	- Balea hair sprays

  	and much more, but i can't remember all without going into the bathroom


----------

